# Opinions needed......



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

So I am having a conversation over coffee this morning and it turned really interesting......

My husband is concerned this year I will ride better then he will and has asked that I do not show him up on the Mountain.....now as a woman snowboarder, nothing gives me greater pleasure then putting the boys to shame.....

I started at the back of the pack, always struggling to keep up and now that I can pass them by I am asked to reign it in.....

I can see how this might bother him but in the same, I think it should also motivate him to also push the limit.....

So what do you guys think??? 
Should I reign it in and be a good wife?
or
Should I reign it in enough to be nipping at his heels to push him??
or 
Should I continue to challenge myself and blow his doors off?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Option numero dos.

You married the guy for a reason, help him out, that way in the future, as he progresses, a healthy competition grows between the two of you and both of you continue to progress constantly pushing the other's limits.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

That's the funny part though....he is badass.....I have spent the last 10yrs following his lead and him around the mtn......but I get your point....he waited for me once too...he just thinks this year I will be capable of pushing past him....


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmm..........

Option 1 is great for the June Cleaver's of the world but doubt you want to me that person. Although I always found her pretty hot. Anyhow, moving on.

Option 2 could be fun to nip at his heels as you say and scare the shit out of him.

Option 3 for sure. As you stated, you were in his shoes before, starting in the back. It's your turn to be in the drivers seat and hopefully this will motivate him to keep pushing.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the part that bothers me the most is, the past couple years I have "trained" for it.....I get up every morning at 4:15 and go to the gym...I have worked my ass off while he has been sleeping peacefully....now my endurance is stronger then him and even though my knee has a "slight" issue I am stronger then I have ever been.....it's kind of a kick in the teeth...but not worth battling over either.....I guess I can still show up his friends.....


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think him asking that should hinder your limits because that's not really fair to you but also, I think he'd be a little upset if you just blew him away so I think option two would be the better choice.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I vote (if i get one) for you to keep pace with him most of the time, but occasionally, show him what you've got. Male ego is a bitch sometimes, but unless he is really insecure, he should be proud that he's got a wife that can tear it up.

If you want to play it safe, whenever you outshine him by clearing a big gap or something just say, _"Wow, I can't believe I just landed that! I never thought I could!"_ or something slightly less cheesy than that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

His feelings? To hell with his feelings!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry, but if you are going to rip by him then do it. Just wait for him like he waited for you. 

Men are so damn sensitive I swear...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

blow him out of the water. he should be getting his butt to the gym just like you. maybe a reality check is what he needs


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^No doubt. If/when I come out to Utah this season, you are more than welcome to blow my ass out of the water.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Def dont hold back shred as hard as you can. Im not saying to rub it in his face and make him look like a chump infront of all his boys cuz that will def cause problems but dont hold back. He should be proud of you and cheer you on. I know when my girl started passing my boys I was giving her crazy props and talking shit to my friends how they just got showed up by a chick lol. so go do your thing, be humble about it and let your boarding do all your talking.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Ride like you wanna ride. If you start holding back you are going to get bored. There is always the possibility that he still thinks he is better than you and was just trying to give you a confidence boost. Either way....ride your ride. Just don't sheet snow in his face in front of the boys. :laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> you are more than welcome to blow my ass out


gross......


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Sorry, but if you are going to rip by him then do it. Just wait for him like he waited for you.
> 
> Men are so damn sensitive I swear...


QFT

If you get better than him, it will push him to improve even more. Go for it!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

We actually don't get the chance to ride with each other as much anymore.....we have to take turns watching the wee one....so I think I can take the backseat during those times....(key word *think*)So I will have plenty of chances to push myself to the limit....

In the past he has beamed with pride when I beat his buddies....this is a first...and really...actually quite a compliment in it's self....

And Kill.....I am gonna need a fuggin miracle before I really think that will happen.....lol (not the riding with you part but the actually beating you part)

Sook....you definitely get a vote!

Augie he does need a reality check...I just gotta check him gently....stupid male sensitivity......


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

cifex said:


> gross......


Hey cifex,

Fuck you fucky! :laugh:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats a reason why snowboarder alone is cool sometimes. Doing whatever you would like to do at your pace.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> And Kill.....I am gonna need a fuggin miracle before I really think that will happen.....lol (not the riding with you part but the actually beating you part)


Well if you do, I won't be all that hurt. I'll just have to buy your beers afterward and respond to being called "bitch"...


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

"Hey bitch buy me another!!"


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Well if do, I won't be all that hurt. I'll just have to buy your beers afterward and respond to being called "bitch"...


You have just changed my goals for this season......! You just can't come till at least Feb. to be fair and give me the time I need.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think I would be coming out any sooner than that. Would love to do some Lefties creek laps with ya!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

YanTheMan said:


> "Hey bitch buy me another!!"


You could be hearing that in Utah this February...


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha! If i were to go to Utah! God itd be fun, crusing with the forum. Hiking up some steep slopes then floating on the pow pow. Those would be good times. Unfortunately I have no vehicle to drive down there!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Methinks from Calgary, you'd probably want to fly!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Have I told you how much I love you guys??


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> So what do you guys think???


I think I'm sorry your hubby's got such a small dick that he's feeling threatened.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow spunk....don't hold back! lol His penis his fine but he is kinda turning into a vagina of sorts! lol

By the way....look what I got.....had to motivate myself....sorry bout the quality and size...got my ass kicked a bit


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You probably shouldn't have picked that up until January. That said, take care of that knee and get ready for February!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> You probably shouldn't have picked that up until January. That said, take care of that knee and get ready for February!



I know.... but after the doc, I sat home and ate rocky road ice cream for 2days while drinking vodka....had to do something to bring me back....now I can pull that outta my pocket when I need a little motivation...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> My husband is concerned this year I will ride better then he will and has asked that I do not show him up on the Mountain.....


Sounds a bit insecure. 

Which "better" is he concerned with? Speed, more difficult terrain, bigger air, smoother tricks, cleaner carves, VW bumps, or all of it? Riding ability is a hard thing to define overall. I know guys that can kill it in the park, but I'll beat them down the steeps every time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> I know.... but after the doc, I sat home and ate rocky road ice cream for 2days while drinking vodka....had to do something to bring me back....now I can pull that outta my pocket when I need a little motivation...


I just had to quote this just because a guy would probably never type something like that. Even if they were doing it...

Good stuff CT :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Sounds a bit insecure.
> 
> Which "better" is he concerned with? Speed, more difficult terrain, bigger air, smoother tricks, cleaner carves, VW bumps, or all of it? Riding ability is a hard thing to define overall. I know guys that can kill it in the park, but I'll beat them down the steeps every time.


I think it was mostly geared towards the endurance side of things....which kind of pertains to all things....


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I think it was mostly geared towards the endurance side of things....*which kind of pertains to all things*....


Ouch, that's cold.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I just had to quote this just because a guy would probably never type something like that. Even if they were doing it...
> 
> Good stuff CT :thumbsup:



Thanks Kill!!!!I have said this before and I will say it again..."I have no shame"

lol

The sad part is I really am more reserved on this site then I am in real life....I tend to have diarrhea of the mouth, at least when I type it out I tend to think before it just comes out....I am the girl that say's what she is thinking far too much......


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a woman being better than a man at snowboarding. If you could beat him in an arm wrestle maybe he should worry. Maybe he's soppy and worried you wont want to board with him anymore. 
Personally I would say that its just a bot of fun and people enjoy pushing themselves so you should too.
If you think he'd find it funny you could buy him ski lessons for Christmas


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Ouch, that's cold.


Shit.. I didn't even mean it that way....lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> So I am having a conversation over coffee this morning and it turned really interesting......
> 
> My husband is concerned this year I will ride better then he will and has asked that I do not show him up on the Mountain.....now as a woman snowboarder, nothing gives me greater pleasure then putting the boys to shame.....
> 
> ...


It's his fault for not pushing himself. Stagnation is the biggest problem every person faces in snowboarding and if you don't progress you stagnate. I've done it a few times over all the years I've been riding. Let it rip and say fuck it, if he cares enough he'll keep up.


killclimbz said:


> Men are so damn sensitive I swear...


 We have feelings too!



CaptTenielle said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Have I told you how much I love you guys??


Highly doubt you love me, you just want to make gondola fuck to me then run me over in that white trash mommy mobile you have.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Own him...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Highly doubt you love me, you just want to make gondola fuck to me then run me over in that white trash mommy mobile you have.


I really do have a special spot in my heart for your cynical ass.......nobody else challenges me quite like you!

You are part right though......the black widow doesn't have it all wrong.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm, could be a good February trip...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Oh and to you and Kill, I am also down with hitting Utah with you guys. I am riding in Arizona a couple of times this season and Southwest stops in SLC. I can easily take an extra day to ride with you guys...:thumbsup:





killclimbz said:


> Hmm, could be a good February trip...


That would be fan-tab-ulous....now the pressure is really on......better bring my A-game......

I think I will do option 2.....when riding with him.... but...if he gets his panties in a bunch because I "cut him off " I am gonna pull out the turbo's and dust his ass.....lol....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think your husband needs a lordly anal to realize that's the least of his worries. Don't know what a lordly anal is, google that shit!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I think your husband needs a lordly anal to realize that's the least of his worries. Don't know what a lordly anal is, google that shit!


I am kinda scared to.......but I will anyway....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

So just got busted by my co-workers looking for the definition of "lordly anal".....it's o.k. though....now they are all kinda scared.....

o.k.... and maybe an insurance guy too....

this is kind of embarrassing.....

You did this on purpose didn't you BA......


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah I'm such an influential character.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Pass his ass and dont look back, and certainly dont feel bad about it

Me and my BF are so competitive with each other...I have accomplished passing all of his friends already, But the day I pass him.....ohh I dream about it lol


----------

